# cheap board set for all mountain



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

First, let me welcome you to the forum. There's quite a few of us here that didn't get into riding until later in life, I think you'll find all that stuff you said you were never gonna do might start look appealing in a year or two... :thumbsup:
Every single person here is going to yell you the same thing- try on your boots before you buy. Even if you get a pair off of CL, try em on try em on try em on. If your boots don't fit you right you will NOT have fun, riding will bum you out. Theres a crapload of threads asking if their board choice are ok, but at the beginning it's just not that big of a deal. They'll all get you down the hill, and if your feet are comfortable, you'll be able to enjoy it. For what you said you wanted to ride, a camber board is a better choice than a rocker board (more stable and holds edges better). There's a couple hundred variations and combinations of the two, but don't overthink it. Get good boots and just ride it! 

*edit
I forgot to mention, you don't HAVE to buy online for a good deal. I got my '07 K2 Union with '06 Ride EXs for about $180 from Play It Again Sports two years ago.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

What size boot are you?
I might be able to help you out with some excellent equipment I need out of my house.
I could probably fit your budget.


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

10 what do you have?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Out of your list, the Camp7 package is probably the best one. Maybe the Flow one too, but I'm not a big fan of the lower end Flow bindings.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

buying used would help save some money. If you want new contact wired sport and talk to them directly. Wired posts on here all the time and will take the time to educate you, make sure you get the gear you like and that meets your needs.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Deacon said:


> First, let me welcome you to the forum. There's quite a few of us here that didn't get into riding until later in life, I think you'll find all that stuff you said you were never gonna do might start look appealing in a year or two... :thumbsup:
> Every single person here is going to yell you the same thing- try on your boots before you buy. Even if you get a pair off of CL, try em on try em on try em on. If your boots don't fit you right you will NOT have fun, riding will bum you out. Theres a crapload of threads asking if their board choice are ok, but at the beginning it's just not that big of a deal. They'll all get you down the hill, and if your feet are comfortable, you'll be able to enjoy it. For what you said you wanted to ride, a camber board is a better choice than a rocker board (more stable and holds edges better). There's a couple hundred variations and combinations of the two, but don't overthink it. Get good boots and just ride it!
> 
> *edit
> I forgot to mention, you don't HAVE to buy online for a good deal. I got my '07 K2 Union with '06 Ride EXs for about $180 from Play It Again Sports two years ago.


And there you have it. 

You don't need 20 years under your belt to figure out how it all works:huh:

A little reading, pay attention & we'll set you right upk::thumbsup:


TT

Sometimes, I look on Craigslist


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

tim98 said:


> 10 what do you have?


first I want to say thank you for all the replies. Your input was very helpful and thought provoking. I have looked up play it again sports, but was unable to either find thier website or they are not a local store around here. I am currently in Korea, but have an american APO address so am kind of limited to those who would ship here.
I know this is probably an odd question, considering your replies... but what are everyones thoughts on the 
Silence Discord 160cm Mens Snowboard Head Bindings Flow BOA Boots NEW Flow BAG | eBay

I know it wasnt anyone favorite pick, but i so love the graphics and name that I got to specifically ask about this board....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> First, let me welcome you to the forum. There's quite a few of us here that didn't get into riding until later in life, I think you'll find all that stuff you said you were never gonna do might start look appealing in a year or two... :thumbsup:


This +1! I started riding at 50 years old! Depending on when & how "Just getting down the Hill" Clicks for you,... Deacon is absolutely correct!! That other stuff, may just wind up as something you eventually start wanting to try!  :thumbsup: 

As "old" as I am, I feel the same way you do about boxes and rails n shit,.. Boxes have hard corners & edges, and *rails*?.... well, they just look to me like a DIY vasectomy waiting to happen! :blink: Besides, sometime after about 40 or so,.. I believe I became Gravity's Bitch!!! I don't bounce like I used to, and the bones are more brittle than they were!  :laugh: :eusa_clap: ....even so, by my second season, I found myself gravitating towards trying to do a few ollies & Buttering moves! Then I found myself aiming my board in the direction of some natural features & side hits in an attempt to get some (small, teeny tiny,) airtime! (...although for the sake of my continued employability & safety, I do try to limit those attempts to deeper, softer, snow days!) 

Having said that, browse around this forum for a bit, read what the guys and gals here are doing on & with their boards,... You will quickly see that worries about a board "Breaking and eFing you up" are probably the very _least_ of your worries!!!! Especially if you stick to doing the type of riding you described!!! 

If you’re anything like me, most of your injuries starting out will be from simply falling during the learning curve! Especially getting off the lifts!   In all seriousness tho, short of a board having some manufacturers defect,.. I wouldn't think breaking a board is going to be a problem! The vets here seem to ride the shit outta their equipment and I can’t recall reading much on the forum describing how anything like _that_ is occurring very often! (However, on those rare occasions when it has, said rider usually tells the tale of having Seriously abused the crap out of themselves or their board in order to do it!) 

...which brings me to your next point, thinking about "buying used!!!" Until you do have some experience and "learn" a little something about boards, Maybe you should stick with renting for a while.

It seems to me, If you're really worried about the integrity and safety of the board you're riding, buying a used deck off of Ebay or CL is inherently risky? You can never really know how that board was used! To start off, maybe you would be better served to use your budget for a few lessons, definitely some good boots, and maybe even bindings! You can use all that on those rental boards until you gain some more knowledge & experience! Just a thought! 



The Deacon said:


> .....Every single person here is going to yell you the same thing- try on your boots before you buy. Even if you get a pair off of CL, try em on try em on try em on. If your boots don't fit you right you will NOT have fun, riding will bum you out....


...again, +1, BIG TIME! Renting or buying your board, 5 days riding a year, or 100+ days?? Good fitting, comfortable boots will have a _HUGE_ effect on how you progress & enjoy your riding! Don’t skimp on the budget for this item!!!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

also think about tailbone/knee protection. (it makes learning easier due to less pain)


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

tim98 said:


> 10 what do you have?


Thank you for your replys.
I have located a used 162 burton bullet with rider lx bindings that have caught my eye.. or the Rome 2014 Garage Rocker Snowboard in 159 Rome 2014 Garage Rocker Snowboard 
Does anyone have any thoughts on these? 
I`m not sure it matters on the board selection or not, but the mountain that I will be riding on is in south korea and the snow is kinda hard... more like ice? I was riding a 158 rental board last year... but it really did not flow well and kept catching rough spots and throwing me... probably just user error though..


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Great*



tim98 said:


> Thank you for your replys.
> I have located a used 162 burton bullet with rider lx bindings that have caught my eye.. or the Rome 2014 Garage Rocker Snowboard in 159 Rome 2014 Garage Rocker Snowboard
> Does anyone have any thoughts on these?
> I`m not sure it matters on the board selection or not, but the mountain that I will be riding on is in south korea and the snow is kinda hard... more like ice? I was riding a 158 rental board last year... but it really did not flow well and kept catching rough spots and throwing me... probably just user error though..


Sounds like a great progressive intermediate/beginner bindings, however, perhaps a little bit shorter on the board size? Boards are much easier to steer when shorter. Just a recommendation, and it doesn't make all that much of a difference. Or maybe it does, I just can tell.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Korea*

I'm also Korean. Anyanghaseyo


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

162 isn't to big for you, you'll be fine on that size board.

I'm roughly about 165lbs & one of my fav boards is a Palmer 164.

I've owned a Never Summer Legacy 174Wide & had no problem with it.

Not saying the Bullet is the best choice? I really don't know anything about that board, but 162 is right around perfect length:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 36 and only started a few years ago. It's not too late to start doing parks, butters etc. I bomb the mountain and hit the teeny weeny baby park to keep it fun. Larger jumps once you're confident are a breeze too.

No experience with any of those boards, but you can put together a decent set with last years equipment.

You can find good bindings for a little over $100. And boards for around $200 or more. 

A lot of people recommend K2 Rayguns for beginners that you don't even outgrow later.

K2 Raygun Snowboard - 2012/2013 at REI.com

How about some $115 K2 Formulas to match up with it?

K2 Snowboards Formula Snowboard Binding | Dogfunk.com

Someone tell me if that matchup is off, I haven't researched it in depth.

I know you say you have a APO address, so keep looking around for shops that will ship there. 

Flow Era is another cheap but well performing board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I'm 36 and only started a few years ago. It's not too late to start doing parks, butters etc. I bomb the mountain and hit the teeny weeny baby park to keep it fun. Larger jumps once you're confident are a breeze too.
> 
> No experience with any of those boards, but you can put together a decent set with last years equipment.
> 
> ...



You can find better boards for cheaper.

Snowboard. Ride highlife 2012. 161cm
Never tried one, but they're high end. If you don't like it, sell it & get what you want.


2010 Rome SDS Targa bindings, Size L/XL.
If whoever had these, did this to them(ugly) & they survived.
I don't think you could do any worse.

Now you got a sweet setup for $150? 
Maybe less:dunno:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Fr-voila.ogg


TT


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If you're not sure about buying a full set up, I would definitely buy you're own set of comfortable boots! and if you're not hitting huge jumps and rails I wouldn't worry about braking the boards.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

timmytard said:


> You can find better boards for cheaper.
> 
> Snowboard. Ride highlife 2012. 161cm
> Never tried one, but they're high end. If you don't like it, sell it & get what you want.
> ...


Of course, but this dude is in Korea. Any of these craigslist sellers going to ship to an APO address? :laugh:

I swear if I lived in such an area I'd buy so much shit from Craiglist (gear whore here).

But I live in San Diego. get my pick of Lamar and 5150 shit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Definitely good fitting boots...the rest really doesn't matter much. I even suggest going shorter...I'm 180# Korean and if ur on packed groomers and ice you can do a 154. Generally you are not at any risk to break a board as a beginner. For bindings...whatever fits your boots and the ratches/ladders are important that they work well...generally Burton ratchets/ladders are pretty good and you could get some used bindings and throw on a new set of ratchets and ladders. The only thing about a shorter board is to make sure you can get a wide enough stance with the inserts. Have fun I didn't start til 44 and ten years later...hope to have at least another 20 years to go.


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

I really like the rei site, especially with the free shipping to APO`s.... 
and I was ok with the prices, but I just couldnt see myself happy ona (colorfull) board. I`m kind of a (plain) type of guy.
Does anyone have any input on the burton bullet? 
Burton Bullet Snowboard - Wide - 2012/2013 at REI.com
or GNU carbon?
GNU Carbon Credit Series BTX Snowboard - Wide - 2012/2013 at REI.com

Burton est bindings?
Burton Custom EST Snowboard Bindings - 2011/2012 - Free Shipping at REI.com
or 
k2 formula bindings?
K2 Formula Snowboard Bindings - 2012/2013 - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry, I quoted () the colorful and plain because I really dont know how else to discribe my likes and dislikes on the color and scheme of the board...
I do appreciate all the inputs, they are helpfull in helping me make my dicision on a board, just trying to utilize them in a way benificial to me..


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

anyone know anything about technine? a little more pricy than those previously mentioned, but how are the boards and bindings??

º¸µåÄÚ¸®¾Æ :: ´ëÇÑ¹Î±¹ 1À§! ½º³ë¿ìº¸µå, ¿þÀÌÅ©, ¼­ÇÎ, ½ºÄÉÀÌÆ®º¸µå, ·Õº¸µå, Å©·çÁ®º¸µå, Å±º¸µå, Ä·ÇÎ ¼îÇÎ¸ô


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

tim98 said:


> I really like the rei site, especially with the free shipping to APO`s....
> and I was ok with the prices, but I just couldnt see myself happy ona (colorfull) board. I`m kind of a (plain) type of guy.
> Does anyone have any input on the burton bullet?
> Burton Bullet Snowboard - Wide - 2012/2013 at REI.com
> ...


Burton EST bindings only fit Burton channel boards.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked that you are considering Camp Seven! We design those boards, so please understand that I am very biased 

Our Goal with Camp Seven is to make the best performing, highest end designs available at a reasonable price. We build them for advanced level riding and back them up with a 3 year warranty.

We have a number of updated and completely new models for 2014 which will be available in ~3 weeks.

The Roots CRC (Camber Rocker Camber) will be added to the Roots RCR (which has also been revised for its 6th production year).










The Heritage line has also seen an added profile with this RCR addition for 2014.










Both will be available with a variety of boots and bindings for under $299.00.

We ship to APO/FPO addresses every day.

We will be giving away both of these decks here on the forum in the next couple months in our 2014 Stoker thread (which we will start pretty soon).

Again, thanks for considering us and stoked to hear that you are loving riding!


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

*final list*

Everyone, thank you for your inputs. I have finally narrowed it down to a few differant boards. Before I give the list, I want you all to know that I have listened and tryed to apply your thoughts, comments, and sugestions.. but in the end, I decided I needed to ride something that I liked the looks of. If I look at my board and dont like the looks, Im just not going to enjoy it. so this is my list of boards, chosen only because I like the looks of them. 
Now I am asking for your help to chose the best style, design, make to go with out of this list. Please, if you have any comments about the boards on this list let me know. Your likes, dislikes, stories you have heard about performance or craftmenship.... remember these are all chosen only because of the looks... and nothing else. I am asking for your expertese (because I dont have any) to choose the best among them. so if you have a bad story about them, or good one, please share.....


Silence Discord Men's Snowboard Package - SNS Boards - Snowboards N Stuff

160 Option Descend 2 w Rocker Snowboard Boots Symbolic Black Bindings Banana | eBay

burten bullet 162
Burton Bullet 162cm Top | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

nidecker 160
º¸µåÄÚ¸®¾Æ :: ´ëÇÑ¹Î±¹ 1À§! ½º³ë¿ìº¸µå, ¿þÀÌÅ©, ¼­ÇÎ, ½ºÄÉÀÌÆ®º¸µå, ·Õº¸µå, Å©·çÁ®º¸µå, Å±º¸µå, Ä·ÇÎ ¼îÇÎ¸ô

Sims absolute (old model)
Sims Absolute Snowboard, 2006 - CrazySnowBoarder Review

Thats the short list that I came up with. Please if you have any comments on any of them, please share.

Also, I will be boarding on hard snow, almost like ice. I have been told that camber is the best for beginers, then I have heard the opisite, that because the snow is so hard here, that I would want to go with a rocker... then I was told that I want a board style called (flat)... then rocker camber rocker.....
Does anyone have any input on what style is best for a beginer on hard snow? 
As sad as it sounds... I trust your input more than the stores here.... Just keep in mind that it is hard packed snow.... and I am a beginer who has a problem with turns..... and catching hard places wphich throw me on my behind..

Also, as for the beginer portion... I am a beginer... I will never get higher than the first three slopes... I will never progress to jumps and tricks... If I ever start liking it that much, I will happily buy a new board.... Right now, I just want to have fun getting down the mountain doing the basic stuff.... without hurting my butt to much.... (yes, I got butt pads after the first class.... guess I still got a lot to learn.. but for some reason I start going good, then the board catches a patch of ice and I go flying...)

As for the boots... I have went to the snowboard store, tried on numerous boots.... only found two that I did not like (nike, and one other) the rest all fit the same and I could not tell the differance.... so I`m not so worried about the boots because obviously my lack of experiance is working against me....


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

None of these are good options and are to long for your, weight and skill. What part of the world do you live in? Word of advice, boots will be your most important piece of equipment, you need to buy quality ones that fit correctly.


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

OK, after looking up the last set of boards to find out quality I got down to the final two... 

Nidecker Axis 160
º¸µåÄÚ¸®¾Æ :: ´ëÇÑ¹Î±¹ 1À§! ½º³ë¿ìº¸µå, ¿þÀÌÅ©, ¼­ÇÎ, ½ºÄÉÀÌÆ®º¸µå, ·Õº¸µå, Å©·çÁ®º¸µå, Å±º¸µå, Ä·ÇÎ ¼îÇÎ¸ô

or

Rossignol Templar Magtek in 158 or 159
2013 Rossignol Templar 158cm Mens Snowboard w Large Black Salomon Maker Binding | eBay

I`m 5`11 somewhere between 180-195 and will be riding in south korea where the snow is hard almost ice like. 

If anyone has any input on these two boards I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I'm 36 and only started a few years ago. It's not too late to start doing parks, butters etc. I bomb the mountain and hit the teeny weeny baby park to keep it fun. Larger jumps once you're confident are a breeze too.
> 
> No experience with any of those boards, but you can put together a decent set with last years equipment.
> 
> ...


This is actually great advice. I was just looking at these K2 Rayguns at the Seattle flagship store and they are solid boards. Since you need over seas shipping you want to look at larger online retailers in my opinion.

The reason this board is a good choice is the rocker profile that it has and it's pretty dang soft flex pattern. 

I tough snowboarding in the 90's and if the people I was teaching had been on rocker boards and comfortable, good fitting boots with no heal lift issues they would have progressed FAR faster and had much more fun.

You can get a cheap board that's in the 160cm + range and it will be ok I guess... but it won't be ideal. I wouldn't want to to try to teach someone on a larger board on icey hardpack.

First rule:
Good comfy boots (don't skimp on the price here) and make sur eyou try them on before buying. This can't be overstated. 

Secondly:
Bindings: Comfortable bindings, ideally something less than 5 years old from Burton or K2 or Union for easy parts availability in Korea and proven wide comfort ranges.

Third: 
Board: a shorter sub 160cm board - that is softer flexing ideally with "rocker" or "bannana". If I was learning now I would put myself (I'm 175lbs) on of the shorter Lib Tech Skate Banana - say a 152 or 154. The K2 Raygun looks pretty similar in design for a great price. It looks like a good investment since it will be good to learn on and I don't think you will outgrow it quickly.

Lastly, since your on hardpack snow when your learning purchase some wrist protectors and some padded compression shorts that have tailbone protection. After having a few wrist breaks during lessons I actually started keeping a few pairs on hand when I was an instructor and I would loan them out during lessons to beginners. It's a huge confidence boost to know you can take a bit of the sting out of a fall and I swear they saved some wrists. I didn't have another broken wrist once I loaned out the wrist protectors. slam your wrists or fall and take a beating. :thumbsup:

Do you have a used gear store or website in your area in Korea? I just found an amazing deal on a board and binding set up for a steal on Craigslist - but you may not have access to used gear where are at.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

tim98 said:


> Also, I will be boarding on hard snow, almost like ice. I have been told that camber is the best for beginers, then I have heard the opisite, that because the snow is so hard here, that I would want to go with a rocker... then I was told that I want a board style called (flat)... then rocker camber rocker.....
> Does anyone have any input on what style is best for a beginer on hard snow?


In my opinion all of your boards are bad selections. Let us help you find an appropriate board for your skill level, weight and type of snow you will be on and then narrow down the graphics. 

Edit: To be honest those Camp Seven's posted above look great for you. They aren't too long and with rocker variations that will help ease you into learning linked turns. :thumbsup:

In my opinion you want to look for a "rocker" or a "rocker hybrid" board. I know this is going to feel over whelming because different companies call their "rocker" something trademarked. 

Burton's rocker: "Flying - V"
Lib Tech's rocker: "Banana Technology"

Here is a great link on REI.com on what rocker is and defining what it does. 

Snip from the link above:
"Rocker, at its essence, is a design technology intended to make snowboarding easier.

Snowboarders of all skill levels can benefit from rocker. Yet recreational riders, progressing riders and people who haven’t been on a board for years can enjoy an almost immediate boost from rocker’s performance attributes."

If you can, read the entire REI snowboard selection area on their website as it's a good foundation and will answer most of your questions. You will find a good deal of misinformation when you are shopping. If you read this you have informed yourself and can make informed decisions and will know when someone might not know what they are talking about or not care to explain something to you. 

And lastly, the boot fit is tough. You want your boots to fit like a firm hand shake and your toes to lightly brush the inside end of the boot. As boots are used they break in and become softer. If you have a loose fitting boot on the showroom it will become _more _loose as it gets warm wet and used.

I would steer you to a Boa system or a Speed Lace system to adjust your boot as it gets wet on the snow and loosens up when you ride, but it's not critical.

a link to general boot info at REI here.


----------



## tim98 (Aug 25, 2013)

To be honest, I really like the grafics on the camp seven uprise and if I lived anywhere else in the world I would seriously be considering that one. But I do not think I would be to popular riding it in Korea.. so because of where I live it`s not an option.

As for rocker/camber.. it seems that a rocker or rocker hybrid is the concensus so not to many questions there.. 

As for size, what size would you all recomend? I`m 5`11 185-195 as stated on hard, ice like snow. 
Recently was the first comments that I have seen that I should be on anything less than a 158... and the first time I have been told that a 160 was to short.

Also, what is everyones thoughts on the softness/hardness of the board?

I have heard repeatedly that because it is hard snow that I want a mid-stiff board and that soft would be bad... but most recently someone mentions that a soft board would be better.. 

So all in all... now I am very confused....


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

I can imagine it's pretty over whelming. We also have out own opinions about what's 'right'. 

You don't think you should buy your first board based on what your snow conditions in my opinion. You want to get one that will make is easy to learn and progress on. 

That said I would look for a board with magne traction or "frost bite" serrated edges to help with the firm snow. 

Since you have icy snow if I could put you on any board it would be a Lib Tech Banana Magic in a 152-155cm length. IT's got tons of rocker, has great ice edge hold and is hard to outgrow and makes a pretty decent all mountain board for later.

As for length, it's really subjective. It's based off your weight and each board is going to put you into a different size based on that particular board model. There is no one 'correct length'. 

I had taught many people on hard and icy conditions. For you I would steer you towards the K2 Raygun, or a board very much like it, in a 155+/- range. 

As a rule of thumb for the stiffness of the board, the softer and more rocker the board has I think it will be easier to learn on initially. The less rocker and stiffer the board, the more effort you will need to but in for turn initiation and the more challenging the first season will be. 

As a very broad generalization:
softer + more rocker = easier to learn on
firmer + less rocker and more camber the less beginner friendly the board will be

Most of us on the forums here learned on camber boards I would wager, it's not THAT difficult. A relatively stiffer cambered board will just be less forgiving to mistakes and will just make learning a bit more challenging than it needs to be.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tim98 said:


> To be honest, I really like the grafics on the camp seven uprise and if I lived anywhere else in the world I would seriously be considering that one. But I do not think I would be to popular riding it in Korea.. so because of where I live it`s not an option.
> 
> As for rocker/camber.. it seems that a rocker or rocker hybrid is the concensus so not to many questions there..
> 
> ...


There are a few things in what you wrote above that need a little clarification. Rocker (not hybrid, but traditional rocker) should really not be considered for the hard ice-like snow that you are describing (unless you already know that you like it for those conditions). Rocker boards (especially those without magnetraction, griptech, etc) become very hard for most riders to control on boilerplate. The very factors that make them ultra-loose and catch free limit their ability to grip into hardpack and ice.

Length (tip to tip length) is not a valuable measurement. It is contact length (and effective edge) that matters. In some models you may fit well on a 156 while on others you would want a 163 (and they may share the same contact length). This depends entirely on the design of the board. It is really important to determine a model that you are interested in and then focus on the correct size choice within that model based on its specs.

In terms of stiffness you will need a board that will stand up to both your weight and the hardpack that you ride. That will be something on the firmer side of the spectrum as it will resist the distortion that would otherwise be caused by those factors. You want a board that will set an edge on boilerplate, hold it, and still remain comfortable and fun to ride.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

tim98 said:


> So all in all... now I am very confused....


Yes it is very confusing, everyone has their own opinion. I learned on a stiff camber deck (165) and I am 175lbs and 6ft tall.

I realize that it was harder than it needed to be, but it also forced me to have decent form whereas starting on softer rockered boards allows bad habits and sloppy form.

The big difference is that I learned in Japan on soft snow (packed powder) so falls were not punished like they will be in Korea (ice).

I would say a mid flex rockered board with magnatraction or flat is the best choice for your situation. 

I would go in the 155-160 range if it were my decision.

Boots must fit and you really need to go to a shop to make sure. The boots will probably need to be new, board and bindings second hand is the way to go considering your budget.

You should be able to get a decent rocker board or flat for cheap second hand there in Korea. Bindings will also be available. There are plenty such boards here in Japan, but shipping to Korea is problematic for such big items.

I have a pair of 2012 390 boss in your size and mint condition (4 days used).
120$ has them shipped to Korea for you. 

The only thing is that it will be sea mail (the cheapest and slowest) so it will take a few weeks to get there. Still plenty of time before winter. PM me if you are interested, they are top of the line bindings for a budget price, why? because I just don't need 3 pairs of bindings.





Lastly since you are so close to Japan it might be worth a trip over here (Hokkaido or Nagano In Jan or Feb), you can get the boat from several places in Korea or take a flight with a budget airline like peach.com.

You are right next to some of the best powder in the world, if you can save a little cash for the trip it could transform your boarding experience for ever. I will not be responsible if you become permanently addicted to powder.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Great reply Dreampow. 

Another thing to keep in mind is that Libtech and Gnu boards are actually a little longer than their numbered length. A 152 in a Lib or Gnu is a 155ish in other brands due to how different brands measure boards. So really Dreampow and I suggesting close to the same lengths for you depending on the make. 

As for rocker or camber you will learn on either one with out issue it's just that the camber boards will teach you like a harsh mistress and the rocker boards will ease you into the sport a little more. 

I agree with Dreampow above on the boots. If I were in your position knowing what I know now I would focus on getting good boots that fit like a good firm handshake with out pressure points. I think the boots are where your money should go first. Once you the boot figured out circle back to boards and bindings. :thumbsup:


----------

